
Researchers Crack the Web's Most Popular Turing Test: Captcha - treskot
http://vimeo.com/77431982
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6625351](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6625351)

------
svantana
Impressive, but surprising that it detected "sccpticism" \- one would think
that they would spend a few hours or so putting in a dictionary lookup for the
candidate answers.

~~~
polarix
That would be cheating, until the system has a sensory pathway to
understanding the dictionary.

